# CPC currently looking for a coding postion MA



## klaboulierecope (Dec 4, 2011)

Currently looking for coding position in the Massachusetts area.  Resume attached in more current post.


----------



## luvsgoofey (Oct 24, 2018)

*Open Position*

Please tell me what you are looking for and where you are available to work.  I have several positions open in our Easton, MA office. 

Thank you
Delina Thomas, CPC, CPC-I
781/573-1621


----------



## twizzle (Oct 24, 2018)

*CPC looking for coding position*



luvsgoofey said:


> Please tell me what you are looking for and where you are available to work.  I have several positions open in our Easton, MA office.
> 
> Thank you
> Delina Thomas, CPC, CPC-I
> 781/573-1621



Since the original post is nearly 7 years old I think this person may have found a job by now.


----------

